
An Autonomous Flying Taxi: Uber Flying Car's Next Competitor - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/taxi-drone-compete-uber-flying-car/
======
scientific_ass
This is exactly what every body mentioned upon hearing Elon's comment on
flying cars.

There is a huge margin of mistake between a human driver and a self-drive car.

